# What genre of music do you like?



## iffy525 (Sep 27, 2007)

so what kind of music do yous guys like and why? you can also post your favorite song if you want to.
Personally i like alternative


----------



## acidrain (Sep 27, 2007)

You forgot Black Metal !

Especially bands from Norway like Burzum, Emperor and Windir


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 27, 2007)

Rap

Give me Talib Kweli, Mos Def, Nas, Tupac, Lupe Fiasco, and you can stop making music completely as far as I care.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Sep 27, 2007)

Who the heck put opera? lol


----------



## HelloKitty (Sep 27, 2007)

I love all kinds of music... but usally listen to 80s-90s music


----------



## cubin' (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah I like pretty much everything except pure country type music.

Should be a multiple choice poll =/


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(acidrain @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> You forgot Black Metal !
> 
> Especially bands from Norway like Burzum, Emperor and Windir
> 
> ...


idk.. maybe someone likes it. i doubt it though. i just put it on because its a genre


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Yeah I like pretty much everything except pure country type music.
> 
> Should be a multiple choice poll =/


can you do that?
[EDIT] well i guess then just put up whats your favorite.


----------



## Elo (Sep 27, 2007)

bah,how can you put up techno instead of EBM..
ohwell..as i said, EBM (electronic body music),IDM(industrial...),Synth,Electro..and most stuff floating around there(Bitpop,Futurepop..)


----------



## Rayder (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't like any rap, hip-hop, raggae, soul, easy listening, folk, opera or country music. I also don't like most classical or pop music.   I can't stand death metal where the people grunt and growl or otherwise roar into the mic like idiots either.  I like music where the people actually sing, and with a normal voice.

I like techno, but only to a certain extent.  That sissy sounding tinkly crap is lame.  I like the more....rock based techno. The heavier stuff that jams, not that high-tech lullaby garbage. 

I like the general rock spectrum of music. Soft to heavy.

Sorry, I'm not hip to all the various genre's of music.  I like what I like and that's all I know.


----------



## marcel1281 (Sep 27, 2007)

music genres are so outdated.

that's my hipster comment for the day.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 27, 2007)

I like anything that sounds gooood


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> I don't like any rap, hip-hop, raggae, soul, easy listening, folk, opera or country music. I also don't like most classical or pop music.Â  I can't stand death metal where the people grunt and growl or otherwise roar into the mic like idiots either.Â I like music where the people actually sing, and with a normal voice.
> 
> I like techno, but only to a certain extent.Â That sissy sounding tinkly crap is lame.Â I like the more....rock based techno. The heavier stuff that jams, not that high-tech lullaby garbage.
> 
> ...


eh.. why list the genres you don't like? it only pisses off the people who do like them


----------



## science (Sep 27, 2007)

Other: Indie
It's become a genre, and the best one too.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 27, 2007)

Non mainstream music.


----------



## science (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Non mainstream music.


QFT


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 27, 2007)

I like game music (especially Zelda games!!!) because there are so many different types!!! listening to the Halo theme right now!


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> I like game music (especially Zelda games!!!) because there are so many different types!!! listening to the Halo theme right now!




I also like Game/Anime music.
I just obtained the Cowboy Bebop 5cd set .flac


Cant stop listening to it


----------



## Urza (Sep 27, 2007)

You listed 4 different types of rock, but no classical?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> You listed 4 different types of rock, but no classical?


He did post "others" though. Oh well, I guess we'll have to make do with that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I listen to Classical


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 27, 2007)

I listen to Hard Rock and Heavy Metal but prefer Hard Rock. I am listening to Come-On Eyes by Pantera right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Guns and Roses, Led Zeppelin Zeppelin, Aerosmith, Nirvana, Velvet Revolver to name a few.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry for the double post,Firefox screwed up for a second


----------



## Rayder (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(EarthBound @ Sep 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Non mainstream music.
> ...



DAMN!  I wish I'd have thought of that answer.  Yeah, that about says it all!


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 27, 2007)

Punk/hardcore/pop punk/indie. Favourite artists include Brand New, Elliott Smith, Bright Eyes, Daggermouth, Marathon.. 

My Last.fm


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Theres no emo music


----------



## moozxy (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Other: Indie
> It's become a genre, and the best one too.
> 
> 
> ...



Arh.. I'm trying to find that video with two guys talking about how "underground" the music they listen to are.. Kudos to those who find it.

I'm into power-pop, screamo and some metal bands.
ATM I'm addicted to Karate High School, Motion City Soundtrack and Chiodos.


----------



## yus786 (Sep 27, 2007)

well i like nearly all types of music but my favourites are:

trance - mainly stuff mixed by gatecrasher, godskitchen, tiesto, Armin van buuren etc

Rap - Tupac, biggie, 50 cent, eminem, nas, fat joe etc

RnB - loads of different artists here that i like so no point going thru them all!

i dont really listen to rap as much as i did as its become mainstream in the place that i live ( everyone listens to tupac now ffs) but i mostly listen to trance and rnb

and i dont know anyone else except from my friends that listen to the trance i listen to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so i choose other

regards

yus786


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 27, 2007)

Try to listen to most stuff but I can't stand trance or happy hardcore. I love me indie and alternative stuff but I get days where I have to have some riffage.


----------



## yus786 (Sep 27, 2007)

oh yeh, forgot to say i despise happy hardcore

the only music that i dont like

regards

yus786


----------



## science (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Other: Indie
> ...




Hey! Thats not true about all indie artists! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you are kinda right, but then again, you can say that for lots of genres.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 27, 2007)

All these subgenres confuse me, throw a dart in the middle of alternative rock, indie and metal produced after 1990 and you'd be pretty close. I can't stand old music, something about it just doesn't sound right.

Hating something just because everyone else likes it is exactly the same as liking something just beacuse it's popular, you're still letting the people around you dictate and control your preferences. So people who think they're brilliant because they deliberately avoid mainstream are just lame. Who cares what other people think, like whatever you bloody well want to.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2007)

What music do I like...

Good music?

You know, if you ignore the lyrics of My Chemical Romance songs, they have a nice tune to them, and sound pretty good.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 28, 2007)

Where the fuck is punk?

I'll go with "Alternative" from that list


----------



## cubin' (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> What music do I like...
> 
> Good music?
> 
> You know, if you ignore the lyrics of My Chemical Romance songs, they have a nice tune to them, and sound pretty good.



its just so hard to ignore the lyrics though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they should release some instrumental stuff.

I'm currently listening to the libertines first album and foo fighters - the colour and the shape. good stuff


----------



## fugazi (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry for my english,
I had loved the music all my life, I listened all kind of music, but best music  is the alternative/indie music, because is the most variated and powerful style, for example groups like !!! ( pronounced chk chk chk), soulwax or digitalism, are mixing  all kind of music ( punk, techno, rock, funk ) and the result is awesome.
I saw a show of the new york´s band !!! in 2004 in Barcelona, that changes the rest of my life.
go to see a show of then and you know what i mean.
dowload idealistic album from the germans Digitalism and do you know what i mean too.
apart of it,
my actual best band is a Canadian band with a videogames related name,
called Arcade Fire,
they are awesome, 
songs like No cars go, rebellion or neighborhood #1, are songs that go to the center of your heart, this music had made me felt cold in the hot of the spanish summer.
I have to say that i hardly understand the lyrics , i only understand well written english.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> its just so hard to ignore the lyrics though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN I WAS

A YOUNG BOY


----------



## abc2232 (Sep 28, 2007)

The Arcade fire is great, but my favorite band of all time is Built to Spill.  If you're at all into indie rock or alternative rock, these guys are essential.


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 28, 2007)

jeez im sorry i didn't put all the diferent genres in the poll.


----------



## crondog (Sep 28, 2007)

I listen to all music...except country/western.

But my favourite music is Rave Music


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an eclectic taste in music.


----------



## fugazi (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(abc2232 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> The Arcade fire is great, but my favorite band of all time is Built to Spill.Â If you're at all into indie rock or alternative rock, these guys are essential.




i Saw then this year in Barcelona's primavera sound, and  they are  great. 
Arcade fire is my favorite actual band, but my favorite band of all time is, ( evidently is my nickname) , Fugazi.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Sep 28, 2007)

I've chosen Death Metal, but actually i listen to every kind of metal and sometimes J-Pop/Rock and Hard Rock too.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(fugazi @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(abc2232 @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Arcade fire is great, but my favorite band of all time is Built to Spill.  If you're at all into indie rock or alternative rock, these guys are essential.
> ...



Fugazi. Credited with starting the emo scene. Nuff said.


----------



## fugazi (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gratefulbuddy @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fugazi @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(abc2232 @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> ...



i don tlike the emo scene (My chemmical romance, panic at the disco... and things like that )
and i don see the relation between fugazi and the emo scene.
nor musical neither look.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 28, 2007)

I remember checking Fugazi out once upon a time cos Justin from Motion City Soundtrack said he liked them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really liked the song Provisional but other than that wasn't really my thing..


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gratefulbuddy @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Fugazi. Credited with starting the emo scene. Nuff said.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(fugazi @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> ...



You don't know emo. No offense though.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

Emos and black people are the first things that come to mind when I think of bad music.

Also blond chicks.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DarthYoshi @ Sep 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Who the heck put opera? lol
> ...


I already went to opera, and sometime I like that (few time in fact lol. I like only when I understand what they are singing).

I like opera from movie and games like FF6, Avalon, and many other movie I don't remember right now.


I listen almost only to OST from movies/anime/games, sometime j-pop, or original album from those OST artists.
I dislike classical music, even if I'm a violin player. I only like music with feeling into it, like games music which accompany the player in the action, or a movie music when it's sad the music is sad etc..

I don't know many composer except Japanese one.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 28, 2007)

opera is awesome. I like at least a couple bands/groups in every genre except country.

jazz
hip-hop
rock
classic
Raggae
Alternative
techno

....eveyrthing!


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> I dislike classical music, even if I'm a violin player. I only like music with feeling into it


If you don't think classical can embody "feeling" and emotion, then I seriously question your judgment.


----------



## fugazi (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gratefulbuddy @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fugazi. Credited with starting the emo scene. Nuff said.
> ...



after read some of youdontknowemo.tk, i have to say that fugazi ( the producer,  singer/guitar and drummer of Rites of spring formed fugazi  ) are the parents of emotional hardcore,  but emotional hardcore is totally different to the "EMO" that the industry want to sell us.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 28, 2007)

Eminem here, mainly Eminem.
Also like Linkin Park, Papa Roach and too much to list.


----------



## fugazi (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Emos and black people are the first things that come to mind when I think of bad music.
> 
> Also blond chicks.



jimmy hendrix was black.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 28, 2007)

talk radio


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(fugazi @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> jimmy hendrix was black.


Your point?


----------



## test84 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(fugazi @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Emos and black people are the first things that come to mind when I think of bad music.
> ...



A = black people make bad music
B = Jimi Hendrix is black

A AND B = Jimi Hendirx made bad music.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> A = black people make bad music
> B = Jimi Hendrix is black
> 
> A AND B = Jimi Hendirx made bad music.Â


I never said all black people made bad music. I said black people are one of the first things I think about when I think of bad music. This is probably do to the fact that a majority of music made by black people is indeed bad.

You should actually read my posts, instead of just guessing what I wrote.


----------



## Issac (Sep 28, 2007)

Others: Emo

that's all i have to say

(yay, chiodos)


----------



## test84 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > A = black people make bad music
> ...


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> i just answered your question, didnt put anything from myself.


If you read correctly, I was asking what _his  _point was. Not for some silly explanation from you.

And you obviously did add something yourself, because you posted it. Don't say stupid things like that.


----------



## DEF- (Sep 28, 2007)

I mostly listen to hiphop, but also alot of reggae..

And yes, it's spelled REGGAE.


----------



## test84 (Sep 28, 2007)

you just dont get it.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(DEF- @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> I mostly listen to hiphop, but also alot of reggae..
> 
> And yes, it's spelled REGGAE.


Probably just a typo. He probably typed up all those categories relatively quickly.


----------



## Issac (Sep 28, 2007)

I sense a flame war starting...
Urza, saying that emos and black ppl is the first thing you think of when you hear bad music, could very much be interpreted as: You think emos and black ppls music is shit.
And I don't know what fugazi's point is, but I would think he mean: "Jimi hendrix is black, but do you really think his music is shit?"
and then test84 kinda answered just like i do now, but more programming-like... me using more words...


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 28, 2007)

I like pretty much everything except rap and that hamster music

- Sam


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Urza, saying that emos and black ppl is the first thing you think of when you hear bad music, could very much be interpreted as: You think emos and black ppls music is shit.


I do think that of most of their music, which is why I said it obviously. That doesn't mean there aren't exceptions however.


----------



## Issac (Sep 28, 2007)

Then, Urza, maybe his point was: "Jimi Hendrix was black, do you think he sucks too, or is he an exeption?" Maybe? what do I know... 

anyway, youdontknowemo.tk -emo and some other "emo" are my favorites!
some, not DIY, but still the same sounding.....


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

Good muzac:
http://ff7.ocremix.org/



QUOTE(Issac @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Then, Urza, maybe his point was: "Jimi Hendrix was black, do you think he sucks too, or is he an exeption?" Maybe? what do I know...


Maybe it was, but my point is that I was asking him, not other people to "guess" what he meant.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hard rock, alternative rock and metal here


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Good muzac:http://ff7.ocremix.org/


Ooo an old friend sent me a link to that during the week. Downloaded it last night and can't wait to take it for a spin, it looks so good!


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Good muzac:http://ff7.ocremix.org/Ooo an old friend sent me a link to that during the week. Downloaded it last night and can't wait to take it for a spin, it looks so good!


The entire album is brilliant. A shining example of the very best in video game music.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(fugazi @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> after read some of youdontknowemo.tk, i have to say that fugazi ( the producer,Â singer/guitar and drummer of Rites of spring formed fugaziÂ ) are the parents of emotional hardcore...
> I didn't know that. I'm not that much into Rites of Spring, my bad.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Trulen (Sep 29, 2007)

Big Band and Swing. 

The tasty goodness.


----------



## Infinitus (Sep 29, 2007)

Should have been a multiple-choice poll, in my opinion...

Or does GBAtemp not have that option?

Anyway, I listen to Trance, Dance, and House.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 29, 2007)

rap, hip hop, house, dance, R & B, neo-soul drum and bass, old skool, jazz, blues, soul, 80s, 90s.


----------



## fugazi (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Then, Urza, maybe his point was: "Jimi Hendrix was black, do you think he sucks too, or is he an exeption?" Maybe?


that was my point, i didnt think it was hard to take.


----------



## 4saken (Sep 30, 2007)

Something around house/funk/disco


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 2, 2007)

OPERA!!!!!!!!!!! jk lol


----------



## suprneb (Oct 7, 2007)

i literally listen to anything


except country
and other random stuff like soul or gospel or w/e


----------



## Jei (Oct 19, 2007)

What, no orchestrated music? I feel archaic


----------



## rest0re (Oct 19, 2007)

Lately I have been listening Detroit HOUSE AND TECHNO. *bang*bang*bang* ;D np: dopplereffekt - hyperelliptic surfaces


----------



## Zanza (Nov 2, 2007)

heavy metal


----------



## Smuff (Nov 2, 2007)

NIN 
and
Guitars.... from Slayer to The Sundays and everything "alternative/indie" inbetween.


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 2, 2007)

Most kinds of electronic music...
Mainly IDM and Minimal House/Techno, but also (Electro-/Deep-/Tribal-)House, (Detroit) Techno, Electro, Drum'n'Bass, Dubstep, Trance, Goa, Ambient, Chill-Out, Downtempo, Trip-Hop, and so on..
No commercial shit, and no Harcore/Noizecore/Gabber and stuff, though (that doesn't mean that I don't like it hard and fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Nov 2, 2007)

the title music in metroid prime 3 is the best music i ever had listen  to. hear you can listen to it


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 2, 2007)

gaaah I hate these music polls, because I listen to so many things. I like nearly all forms of rock and metal, electronic music, game music, and various other assorted things.


----------



## Nero (Nov 3, 2007)

I like EVERY single kind of music. (Rock/Metal, Techno, and then Rap/Hip-Hop)

EXCEPT Country.

~Nero


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't really listen to certain genres, but I do listen to certain groups. Groups on my MicroSD right now are Evanescence, Linkin Park, Daft Punk, Kings of Leon, Slipknot, and System of A Down.


----------



## flai (Nov 3, 2007)

This is when multiple choice should be used. I think it is stupid to subject yourself to only one genre of music. Jazz, Hip-Pop, Rock, Rap, J-Pop, I like it all.


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2007)

Rap/Hip-Hop...just like almost everyone at meh school.

You can't walk down the halls without an occasional "YOUUUUUU" or someone doing the Soulja Boy dance.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 11, 2007)

i like most kinds of metal


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 12, 2007)

I have an eclectic taste when it comes to music. I lean towards rock in general, classic rock especially. But when it comes to music, I may not care for all songs, but I like all genres. For example country may not be at the top of my favorites list (in fact it would be near the bottom). Yet there are countless country songs I actually do enjoy. Mm, but yes, rock is my speciality; Van Halen, ACDC, Iron Maiden, etc.


----------



## Dingler (Nov 12, 2007)

Classic rock, Blues rock (Mayer ftw), art rock


----------



## xalphax (Nov 19, 2007)

ambient acoustic guitar, acid jazz, house, rap, classical music, raggae, rock, power metal...

depends on the title, but im open for (almost) everything


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 19, 2007)

Alternative, like music played on XM's Ethel.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Rap/Hip-Hop...just like almost everyone at meh school.
> 
> You can't walk down the halls without an occasional "YOUUUUUU" or someone doing the Soulja Boy dance.


Just like almost everyone at almost every school...it's sad really. And I fucking hate Soulja Boy.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 19, 2007)

Hip hop/rap but not radio and Soulja Boy type shit. Eric B. and Rakim, Public Enemy, Pete Rock and CL Smooth, Lupe Fiasco, Wu Tang Clan, Nas, Talib Kweli, De La Soul, Common, Outkast, etc. REAL hip hop.


----------

